# Return to training



## Eagle33 (Aug 13, 2020)

Here is the scoop....
Team is about to return to training (older team). Players/parents are all excited to be back. Day before 1st training coach is getting a phone call from the player informing him that both of players parents tested positive. Luckily, training haven't started at that point and only 1 player will be missing. But what if this player would find this out after training started? Does whole team needs to shut down now? What if player knows but don't tell? What if parents don't tell the player? 
Or is it "what you don't know, won't hurt you?"


----------



## dad4 (Aug 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Here is the scoop....
> Team is about to return to training (older team). Players/parents are all excited to be back. Day before 1st training coach is getting a phone call from the player informing him that both of players parents tested positive. Luckily, training haven't started at that point and only 1 player will be missing. But what if this player would find this out after training started? Does whole team needs to shut down now? What if player knows but don't tell? What if parents don't tell the player?
> Or is it "what you don't know, won't hurt you?"


This one is pretty clear.  You have two weeks of zoom training while the team gets tested.

If the parents know but don't tell the coach, the kid is off the team.

If the parents know but the kid stays on the team, then other kids will leave the team.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Here is the scoop....
> Team is about to return to training (older team). Players/parents are all excited to be back. Day before 1st training coach is getting a phone call from the player informing him that both of players parents tested positive. Luckily, training haven't started at that point and only 1 player will be missing. But what if this player would find this out after training started? Does whole team needs to shut down now? What if player knows but don't tell? What if parents don't tell the player?
> Or is it "what you don't know, won't hurt you?"


If practice is being handled correctly any player that may be sick isn't in close contact with anyone during practice thus not infecting anyone.   To be safe I'd go a week in zoom and get updates from everyone.   

Don't forget, based on testing of supposedly healthy NHL and NFL players, about 7% tested positive before going into their bubble and training camps.   Additionally the CDC has stated the actual numbers of people that have had it is 5-10X higher than reported number.  Thus social distancing and masks is the only way to be sure you won't catch it because of asymptomatic individuals that you may see every day.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 13, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> *If practice is being handled correctly any player that may be sick isn't in close contact with anyone during practice thus not infecting anyone.   To be safe I'd go a week in zoom and get updates from everyone.  *
> 
> Don't forget, based on testing of supposedly healthy NHL and NFL players, about 7% tested positive before going into their bubble and training camps.   Additionally the CDC has stated the actual numbers of people that have had it is 5-10X higher than reported number.  Thus social distancing and masks is the only way to be sure you won't catch it because of asymptomatic individuals that you may see every day.


Bingo. You need close contact (inside 6') with someone for a specific amount of time (not sure what that is) to be considered exposed. We have been dealing with this at work so my boss is pretty familiar with the rules.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 13, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Bingo. You need close contact (inside 6') with someone for a specific amount of time (not sure what that is) to be considered exposed. We have been dealing with this at work so my boss is pretty familiar with the rules.


Please dont go around telling people that 6 feet is magic.

They have isolated the virus at distances considerably longer than 6 feet.  The Chinese restaurant study had several people get infected one or two tables away from the source patient.  Maybe 15 feet.

6 feet is better than 3 feet, and worse than 9 feet.  It is just a rough guideline, not a guarantee of non transmission.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 13, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Please dont go around telling people that 6 feet is magic.
> 
> They have isolated the virus at distances considerably longer than 6 feet.  The Chinese restaurant study had several people get infected one or two tables away from the source patient.  Maybe 15 feet.
> 
> 6 feet is better than 3 feet, and worse than 9 feet.  It is just a rough guideline, not a guarantee of non transmission.


Thanks Dr. Dad. Please feel free to go back to hiding under your bed.

ps...  They will all be wearing masks so there is nothing to worry about...


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 13, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Thanks Dr. Dad. Please feel free to go back to hiding under your bed.


Some people are actually well informed, they read from a variety of sources (local and foreign), they listen to a plethora of pod casts, and most importantly they follow the science before making an informed decision instead of listening to people on a soccer forum.


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Thanks Dr. Dad. Please feel free to go back to hiding under your bed.
> 
> ps...  They will all be wearing masks so there is nothing to worry about...


Please feel free to play chicken on the railroad tracks.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 13, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Please dont go around telling people that 6 feet is magic.
> 
> They have isolated the virus at distances considerably longer than 6 feet.  The Chinese restaurant study had several people get infected one or two tables away from the source patient.  Maybe 15 feet.
> 
> 6 feet is better than 3 feet, and worse than 9 feet.  It is just a rough guideline, not a guarantee of non transmission.


WHO tells people 3 feet is magic.   








						Advice for the public on COVID-19 – World Health Organization
					

Simple precautions to reduce your chances of being infected or spreading COVID-19.




					www.who.int
				




CDC says 6 feet is magic.








						COVID-19 and Your Health
					

Symptoms, testing, what to do if sick, daily activities, and more.




					www.cdc.gov
				




So as parents we all have decisions to make.   Follow our states rules, check.   Follow WHO and CDC rules, check.   Based on that I'll let my kid practice.   If you are worried about 15 feet then wait it out, it is your choice.


----------



## MSK357 (Aug 13, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Some people are actually well informed, they read from a variety of sources (local and foreign), they listen to a plethora of pod casts, and most importantly they follow the science before making an informed decision instead of listening to people on a soccer forum.


So I assume you are keeping your kid from practicing soccer in groups or with trainers?  Definitely not playing scrimmages right?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Please dont go around telling people that 6 feet is magic.
> 
> They have isolated the virus at distances considerably longer than 6 feet.  The Chinese restaurant study had several people get infected one or two tables away from the source patient.  Maybe 15 feet.
> 
> 6 feet is better than 3 feet, and worse than 9 feet.  It is just a rough guideline, not a guarantee of non transmission.


I've seen shit on plates, significantly more frightening than The Rona, at a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Here is the scoop....
> Team is about to return to training (older team). Players/parents are all excited to be back. Day before 1st training coach is getting a phone call from the player informing him that both of players parents tested positive. Luckily, training haven't started at that point and only 1 player will be missing. But what if this player would find this out after training started? Does whole team needs to shut down now? What if player knows but don't tell? What if parents don't tell the player?
> Or is it "what you don't know, won't hurt you?"


You can never go wrong by being transparent. Here are the Cal South guidelines:

"For individuals who have tested positive for COVID-19, written confirmation of COVID-19 negative status and clearance from your physician must be provided to the League/Club in order to return to full participation in sport & activity."

The club's responsibility is to do contact tracing and notify team members that they have been in close contact with someone infected. There is no specific requirement to shut down the team; however, CDC guidelines state that players should immediately get tested, and should self-quarantine until they know the results of that test. That usually means that the sessions for the rest of that week should be virtual.

If a player knows they have tested positive for the virus and doesn't tell people, you are rapidly getting into extremely dicey legal ground. We will definitely see liability lawsuits aimed at people who knew they were positive. I believe--but don't quote me-- that there are some manslaughter cases that are unfolding as a result of a known-positive person gets someone infected who winds up dying.

If the parents don't tell the player, I mean, I would evaluate what kind of situation that is at home. Those parents need a good, long talking to about their responsibilities as parents.


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> WHO tells people 3 feet is magic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed their mention of "magic".


----------



## dad4 (Aug 13, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> WHO tells people 3 feet is magic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am letting my kid practice.  Distance, min 6 feet.

But, if one of us tests positive, we will tell the whole team.  We won't keep them in the dark and assume the 6 feet was enough.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 13, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I am letting my kid practice.  Distance, min 6 feet.
> 
> But, if one of us tests positive, we will tell the whole team.  We won't keep them in the dark and assume the 6 feet was enough.


I completely agree with you.   Sadly, and this is first hand knowledge, by the time you figure out you might need to get tested, then actually get tested, then get your results, it is possible 10 days will have passed.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 13, 2020)

notintheface said:


> You can never go wrong by being transparent. Here are the Cal South guidelines:
> 
> "For individuals who have tested positive for COVID-19, written confirmation of COVID-19 negative status and clearance from your physician must be provided to the League/Club in order to return to full participation in sport & activity."
> 
> ...


The unintended consequence of this will be, particularly with schools closed and no way to police it as a result, that people will simply avoid getting tested unless the illness is very serious.  After all, how many times have you seen someone say “it’s allergies” and they turn out to be sick.


----------



## Traore (Aug 13, 2020)

dad4 said:


> This one is pretty clear.  You have two weeks of zoom training while the team gets tested.
> 
> If the parents know but don't tell the coach, the kid is off the team.
> 
> If the parents know but the kid stays on the team, then other kids will leave the team.



Why would they have to have two weeks of Zoom training.  The two parents tested positive, so that kid should test and then sit out.

Practice hasn't started yet, so no one had contact with anyone with positive findings.


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 13, 2020)

Ugh this sounds like a nightmare..... I really hope parents and kids are upfront when testing positive, etc., it's the responsible thing to do. Do any clubs have a rule where any players who test positive can report anonymously? I remember reading something about players being able to do that for fear of any backlash from other parents, players, etc. If this is true, I'm curious how they will be able to confirm that the player is now negative. Like I said, this sounds like an effin nightmare. My kids are training, but we told them to be very mindful of the rules so that everything can continue to run smoothly with practices and most importantly keep everyone from the possibility of getting sick.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Everywhere I go there's kids "social distance" training... doing cone drills with the same ball... then taking a water break where 20 girls stand 6" apart from each other.

Seriously... who are we kidding?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 13, 2020)

Traore said:


> Why would they have to have two weeks of Zoom training.  The two parents tested positive, so that kid should test and then sit out.
> 
> Practice hasn't started yet, so no one had contact with anyone with positive findings.


@Dad frequently has problems with fact patterns.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Everywhere I go there's kids "social distance" training... doing cone drills with the same ball... then taking a water break where 20 girls stand 6" apart from each other.
> 
> Seriously... who are we kidding?


It is called the dog and pony show. It makes some parents feel like they are doing their part. 

In AZ they have to walk to the field wearing a mask. Once on the field they scrimmage, hang out, huddle, etc. 

So I am guessing scientifically the powers that be have determined covid only is found between the car and the field.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I've seen shit on plates, significantly more frightening than The Rona, at a Chinese restaurant.


@Dominic are you going to put an end to this racist b.s.


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2020)

EOTL said:


> @Dominic are you going to put an end to this racist b.s.


There was one summer back when my kids were playing in soccer tournaments all over SoCal that wencountered in several locations portapotties where someone had taken a crap on the seat.  There are several posters here that have a similar mindset, just trying to see what they can get away with.  I suspect that they have no other power in their obviously pitiful lives.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

EOTL said:


> @Dominic are you going to put an end to this racist b.s.


I notice you don't contribute anything anymore, which was actually the case all along, but I can appreciate you hanging on my every word just jumping at the chance to be the town crier.  That said, I'm happy I give you purpose.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 13, 2020)

Traore said:


> Why would they have to have two weeks of Zoom training.  The two parents tested positive, so that kid should test and then sit out.
> 
> Practice hasn't started yet, so no one had contact with anyone with positive findings.


If one of the kids caught it and brought it home, how long until you know?

Remember, many places won't give you a test for an asymptomatic kid.  You might not suspect the family has it until the mom or dad shows symptoms.  You have to wait kid incubation, then transmission window, then adult incubation.

Or, you can do half assed measures and watch it hop all over your team.  But dont scrimmage us if that's your plan.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

espola said:


> There was one summer back when my kids were playing in soccer tournaments all over SoCal that wencountered in several locations portapotties where someone had taken a crap on the seat.  There are several posters here that have a similar mindset, just trying to see what they can get away with.  I suspect that they have no other power in their obviously pitiful lives.


Can you stay on topic, please?  You wouldn't want the town crier coming after you.

We're talking about returning to training here.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 13, 2020)

This week is the most promising in the last 6 months for my player.  Two 6 x 6 soccer camp training sessions, one early morning private session that is all sweat and ganas, one video session and one hike run.  Throw in some surfing and that is a good week.  Online school starts up in 11 days.  One day at a time and let the chips fall as they may


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 13, 2020)

EOTL said:


> @Dominic are you going to put an end to this racist b.s.


Dominic is going to shut down this site if you all keep complaining and bugging him.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> It is called the dog and pony show. It makes some parents feel like they are doing their part.
> 
> In AZ they have to walk to the field wearing a mask. Once on the field they scrimmage, hang out, huddle, etc.
> 
> So I am guessing scientifically the powers that be have determined covid only is found between the car and the field.


Exactly.  I'm all for doing my part... we wear masks, we've put grandma on quarantine... but this nonsense about wearing a mask from the car to the field, and back, just seems ridiculous.  We aren't supposed to be scrimmaging in NoCal yet but what difference does it make if you're using the same ball for drills?  Does The Rona die from Cone A to Cone B when it's 10' away?  How is that different from shoulder to shoulder contact, etc?

P.S. - My apologies, in advance, if I offended grandparents with "ageism".


----------



## dad4 (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Exactly.  I'm all for doing my part... we wear masks, we've put grandma on quarantine... but this nonsense about wearing a mask from the car to the field, and back, just seems ridiculous.  We aren't supposed to be scrimmaging in NoCal yet but what difference does it make if you're using the same ball for drills?  Does The Rona die from Cone A to Cone B when it's 10' away?  How is that different from shoulder to shoulder contact, etc?


Mask is on from car to field because it is easy to do and helps a tiny bit.  Mask is off during practice because wearing a mask while running is less easy to do.

Sharing a ball for passing drills is not as risky as scrimmages.  In one case, you breathe in air from someone 2 feet away.   In the other, you don't.

Why all the bogus comparisons?  You can figure this stuff out.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Mask is on from car to field because it is easy to do and helps a tiny bit.  Mask is off during practice because wearing a mask while running is less easy to do.
> 
> Sharing a ball for passing drills is not as risky as scrimmages.  In one case, you breathe in air from someone 2 feet away.   In the other, you don't.
> 
> Why all the bogus comparisons?  You can figure this stuff out.


It's not bogus.  If you knew a kid was contagious with the flu, would you allow your kid to hold the same ball they just held 30 seconds ago?

And "helps a tiny bit" isn't a strong enough reason for me, dad.  The kids are walking alone to practice.  That serves absolutely ZERO purpose if they're going to stand around and sip Powerade and gossip about boys 6" away from each other.


----------



## Y_T (Aug 13, 2020)

EOTL said:


> @Dominic are you going to put an end to this racist b.s.


@Dominic


----------



## EOTL (Aug 13, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Dominic is going to shut down this site if you all keep complaining and bugging him.


Yes, it makes you wonder why the same person keeps making racist statements at a youth soccer website.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, it makes you wonder why the same person keeps making racist statements at a youth soccer website.


Hey, it must be true since SI is the source.  Can you get this out to all the townships and citizens for me?









						NCAA Extends Recruiting Dead Period to September 30
					

For a fifth time, the NCAA has extended the current recruiting dead period - this time to September 30.




					www.si.com


----------



## dad4 (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's not bogus.  If you knew a kid was contagious with the flu, would you allow your kid to hold the same ball they just held 30 seconds ago?
> 
> And "helps a tiny bit" isn't a strong enough reason for me, dad.  The kids are walking alone to practice.  That serves absolutely ZERO purpose if they're going to stand around and sip Powerade and gossip about boys 6" away from each other.


If your kid is old enough to gossip about boys, why does she need to touch the ball with her hands at all?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 13, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, it makes you wonder why the same person keeps making racist statements at a youth soccer website.


Ignoring someone is the best way to shut them down.  It's definitely not as bad as it was a few months back.  Believe me, I was upset with all the racism going on in this site  but walking away to another post is better than getting involved (took me a while to figure that out- LOL).


----------



## EOTL (Aug 13, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Ignoring someone is the best way to shut them down.  It's definitely not as bad as it was a few months back.  Believe me, I was upset with all the racism going on in this site  but walking away to another post is better than getting involved (took me a while to figure that out- LOL).


Ignoring racism only enables more of it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

dad4 said:


> If your kid is old enough to gossip about boys, why does she need to touch the ball with her hands at all?


I would have taken an extra 5 minutes on that reply.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ignoring racism only enables more of it.


Can you stay on topic like everyone else, besides your friends, or do you need to be reported?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 13, 2020)

So back to the topic.  Return to Training. My boy's high school team is having a soccer camp in 2 weeks.  Sounds like HS camps are back.  Not sure if they will allow scrimmages or 1 v 1's but it's a start.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 13, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> So back to the topic.  Return to Training. My boy's high school team is having a soccer camp in 2 weeks.  Sounds like HS camps are back.  Not sure if they will allow scrimmages or 1 v 1's but it's a start.


which HS? Private or public?


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> which HS? Private or public?


interested to hear what HS this is? I run the boys’ program at Samohi and we’ve been told very clearly that we cannot have soccer practice (even if we call it camp) when school resumes. Not under the current guidelines anyway.


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 13, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> interested to hear what HS this is? I run the boys’ program at Samohi and we’ve been told very clearly that we cannot have soccer practice (even if we call it camp) when school resumes. Not under the current guidelines anyway.


@Eagle33 

We are in an Independent Private School and nothing can take place, not matter what you call it, "camp", "daycare", etc. So, I'm curious as well, how are they doing that??


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 13, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> interested to hear what HS this is? I run the boys’ program at Samohi and we’ve been told very clearly that we cannot have soccer practice (even if we call it camp) when school resumes. Not under the current guidelines anyway.


I'm wondering the same. In our neck of the woods, if HS will run a camp right now (which is allowed), under current guidelines it will be a track camp.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's not bogus.  If you knew a kid was contagious with the flu, would you allow your kid to hold the same ball they just held 30 seconds ago?


None of the kids are allowed to hold a ball on our team.   Feet only.   No reason right now for field players to use their hands.  Only the keeper may touch the ball with keeper gloves.   All balls are sanitized to start.   Cleaned again if someone does touch with their bare hands.


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I'm wondering the same. In our neck of the woods, if HS will run a camp right now (which is allowed), under current guidelines it will be a track camp.


You could put on a skiing summer camp someplace in the mountains, where one of the activities is soccer games (just for the conditioning).


----------



## Jose has returned (Aug 13, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> I completely agree with you.   Sadly, and this is first hand knowledge, by the time you figure out you might need to get tested, then actually get tested, then get your results, it is possible 10 days will have passed.


CDC says you are fine after 10 days. you can go back to work


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> None of the kids are allowed to hold a ball on our team.   Feet only.   No reason right now for field players to use their hands.  Only the keeper may touch the ball with keeper gloves.   All balls are sanitized to start.   Cleaned again if someone does touch with their bare hands.


I commend the players if they can actually pull that off.  It's miles away from what I've seen driving around.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I commend the players if they can actually pull that off.  It's miles away from what I've seen driving around.


It's a million miles away from what's going on in the 'real' world; rather than the imaginary world of waivers, social media posts and pretend perfect adherence to guidelines. I'm not going to claim I've adhered strictly to all of it; I haven't.

I absolutely commend players/coaches/parents/clubs if they are carrying out training and 100% adhering to the (very strict) guidelines in place. It just isn't what I see most nights while working out or driving past fields. No judgment; adhering to the guidelines is virtually impossible IMO so I don't think anyone can help it (particularly disinfecting balls after someone touches them for example). It's just a complete fallacy to think everything is being perfectly adhered to.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 13, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> It's a million miles away from what's going on in the 'real' world; rather than the imaginary world of waivers, social media posts and pretend perfect adherence to guidelines. I'm not going to claim I've adhered strictly to all of it; I haven't.
> 
> I absolutely commend players/coaches/parents/clubs if they are carrying out training and 100% adhering to the (very strict) guidelines in place. It just isn't what I see most nights while working out or driving past fields. No judgment; adhering to the guidelines is virtually impossible IMO so I don't think anyone can help it (particularly disinfecting balls after someone touches them for example). It's just a complete fallacy to think everything is being perfectly adhered to.


EJ can tell you, at GP clubs adhering to guidelines, otherwise they will not be at GP.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Here is the scoop....
> Team is about to return to training (older team). Players/parents are all excited to be back. Day before 1st training coach is getting a phone call from the player informing him that both of players parents tested positive. Luckily, training haven't started at that point and only 1 player will be missing. But what if this player would find this out after training started? Does whole team needs to shut down now? What if player knows but don't tell? What if parents don't tell the player?
> Or is it "what you don't know, won't hurt you?"


We have parents rushing kids back from acl surgery and concussions.  Why would you think they’d try to get their kid on the field with a little silly covid19


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> EJ can tell you, at GP clubs adhering to guidelines, otherwise they will not be at GP.


We are 100% adhering to the guidelines.  Its sucks big apples but the Governor and County has specific rules to follow.  I saw it with my own eyes with our team every time we practice.  Each coach is different and will handle sports different.  Holtz says to get your ass out on the field.  The players of today have a different opinion and I respect that.  I already told all of you what I thought about college sports.  Coach O says the boys want to play too.  Maybe ACC and SEC have their own little National Championship this year.  They can be the Power 2 conference.  They usually have the top two teams anyways so it would be fun to watch.  Either way, I will follow the rules.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 13, 2020)

I'll give you an update tomorrow on how well our team does with the rules.   Having 2nd practice tonight since limited practice has started up again.  

What is interesting is so many are playing baseball, softball, and basketball where you have to touch the ball with your hands while soccer except throw ins doesn't require hand touching.   It should be easy.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 13, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> I'll give you an update tomorrow on how well our team does with the rules.   Having 2nd practice tonight since limited practice has started up again.
> 
> What is interesting is so many are playing baseball, softball, and basketball where you have to touch the ball with your hands while soccer except throw ins doesn't require hand touching.   It should be easy.


I saw that on Tuesday socal kdg.  I was, "wow, baseball players can play catch and hoopsters can pass the rock."  Hopefully soccer will be allowed soon since they only play with your feet that has a cleat over it.  GK has gloves too.  I don;t understand this at all or do I?  I know something and it's big news.  It will come later in the year.  Stay calm and trust your goodness.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I'm wondering the same. In our neck of the woods, if HS will run a camp right now (which is allowed), under current guidelines it will be a track camp.


Orange County - Placentia/Yorba Linda School District









						Summer High School Sports Camps 2022
					

We are committed to being a dynamic and supportive learning community that prepares each and every student for success now and in the future.




					www.pylusd.org


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 13, 2020)

OC is allowing youth sports "training" for the fall.  I love this.  Train for 3 and half months and get ready for next year's high school soccer season.  HS Soccer is going to be big time and all the finals are live on TV for all to watch.  Ford is the sponsor.  We all have to wait this out and just be one day at a time type of parents.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Please dont go around telling people that 6 feet is magic.
> 
> They have isolated the virus at distances considerably longer than 6 feet.  The Chinese restaurant study had several people get infected one or two tables away from the source patient.  Maybe 15 feet.
> 
> 6 feet is better than 3 feet, and worse than 9 feet.  It is just a rough guideline, not a guarantee of non transmission.


You really believe anything from the red Chinese?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

EOTL said:


> @Dominic are you going to put an end to this racist b.s.


Racist?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 13, 2020)

To all my friends on the forum.  Dream on baby and keep that dream alive!!!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 13, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Some people are actually well informed, they read from a variety of sources (local and foreign), they listen to a plethora of pod casts, and most importantly they follow the science before making an informed decision instead of listening to people on a soccer forum.


Something I learned a long time ago when it comes to data and “input”.   It is only as good as the source it came from.


----------



## Spfister (Aug 13, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> interested to hear what HS this is? I run the boys’ program at Samohi and we’ve been told very clearly that we cannot have soccer practice (even if we call it camp) when school resumes. Not under the current guidelines anyway.


State allows outside team training but has to be 6ft apart


----------

